
Ask HN: Is DigitalOcean less reliable than AWS? - frankferma
I&#x27;m thinking to migrate one of my services to AWS from DigitalOCean because we are having a lots of updates and network issues almost every day. Is AWS better than DigitalOcean?
======
LinuxBender
I've seen higher uptime my VM's at DigitalOcean, Linode and Vultr than AWS.
Their network speeds are all faster than AWS as well.

People go to AWS because of their vast API's and services that help make
automation at scale easier. That said, they expect you to design your
applications to be fault tolerant. People could run all the same applications
and the other VPS providers, but then they would have to build more of the
supporting infrastructure code themselves.

------
api
Not in my experience. They just have less higher level services. We have many
nodes there with 400+ day uptime and net reliability is excellent.

